# Heavy duty - light plastics rod ??



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm looking to put my twinpower 8000 HG onto a casting rod thats light weight ? with shit loads in the bottom but with enough flick at the tip to launch bigger plastics ?

Nitro Viper (maybe too light and similar to my Magnum Butt) or the Nitro Godzilla (maybe too heavy) anyone have the godzilla ??? the bumf with the Godzilla reckons you can chuck light placcies or a pillie - mmmmm

Any other thoughts,

Ive got both a pen and uglystick in the 10 - 15 kg bracket but are very bulky and a bit stiff (ugly)

WOPPIE


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I am thinking along similar lines Woppie.
I love my Nitro Magnum and 4000 reel but dont like getting smoked too often.
I remember seeing a Rapala Braid concept rod a while ago.
It was rated 8-15 kg but looked very light and whippy enough in the tip to throw plastics.
I dont know anybody that has one.
It will be interesting to see what is suggested.
I will be keeping an eye out for the results.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

Woppie,

That would be an awesome combo    That reel is perfect size for it.

I have the Godzilla and it does cast lighter weights very well.
I took mine to Fiji and was casting plastics through to 135 Roosta poppers (50g) etc a mile.
It is still tippy for the action with loads of grunt down low.

I am really fond of it but dont know if it will get chosen for Fiji this time round.
Never really got a good fish on it either  , so I still need to christen it with a goodun...

They are not mega light, and the grip is thicker than most Jap rods.
Similar or next step up would be the new Catalina rod with 2 butts (interchangeable) Reckon you'd like that also.

Dont like the looks of the Chinese made Rapala Braid rods, reckon you can do better....

Dave


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Hi Dave

I am off to Fiji in january
Where did you fish and with who?
What is the Godzilla rated at?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I think the Godzilla is 10-15 kg,

I'm going to the shop and stick the reel on

Woppie


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hey Yakker

I had a quick squizz at the Egrill on line - looks to do the business - perhaps a bit pricey though $500 :shock:

I can get the Nitro's round the 230 mark.

Max I'll pay is 300 I think

Woppie


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi I just bought a couple of Daiwa Grand Waves for heavy plastic and also one for bait reasonably priced around $150-160 fuji components lots of bottom end power worth a look and you could buy 3 for the price of an egrell. They are worth a look one of the nicest off the shelf rods i have had in a while.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Sitonit !!!
questions - the length and the kg rating please - where did you buy from ??

Woppie


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

Hi *** the rods are 7ft heavier 15-30lb lighter 8-15lb both are a carbon blank there are other models too I picked mine up from BCF, there are 7 fuji guides that are under and over bound fuji reel seat + power lift fore grip the feel of the rods under load is lovely and they both cast well and offer great feel I would say they are twice the rod of my berkley dropshots and feel just as nice under pressure as my Loomis GL2, nice and light too.


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info - I'll check them out - so the bigger one do you chuck plastics with that ????


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

no problems 1/2 ounce and up but obviously better with heavier sp's but as i am usually close to or over the fish casting great distances isnt a need for me but these are nice rods and well worth a look


----------



## BENM (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi ***,

I have a few Egrell rods myself and they are fantastic!! For a budget of around $300 you could pick up one of Eric's S10 in the Bear range. http://www.egrell.com.au/gpage1.html.

Still getting a quality custom rod just a little more affordable.

Ben


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Hi Fellas

Got the Nitro Godzilla in the end - rated 15kg - $60 expeditor warranty . Total cost - $239.00. Good price - nice rod - whippy tip and big balls!

W  PPIE


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice one Woppie

All you need to do now is blood it with some king action.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I concur Wigg - I'm just rigging it now !!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

which reel and how heavy line?

Wigg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Twinpower 8000 HG - 30lb Braid - 60 lB leader - bullet head sinker small bead - 9inch stickbait - just had a little play with the balance and looks good and whippy tippy !!!! Bring em on !!!!


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I think I am getting aroused.
Cant wait to see it in action.

Wigg


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

Wiggy - dont get Jiggy !!!!!

Whats it saying about tomorows conditions ???


----------

